
Two Chemistry Professors Arrested for Allegedly Cooking Meth in Arkansas - amelius
https://www.complex.com/life/2019/11/chemistry-professors-arrested-cooking-meth-arkansas
======
HarryHirsch
What is worrying is that the article and many other news sources that report
on the arrest almost take the allegations as pure fact. There may well be a
frame-up or just an overeager prosecutor - how do you even get from a benzyl
chloride spill to manufacturing meth (that's manufacturing meth, not
manufacturing with intent to distribute).

Elsewhere the blogosphere is very sceptical:
[http://chemjobber.blogspot.com/2019/11/henderson-state-
chemi...](http://chemjobber.blogspot.com/2019/11/henderson-state-chemistry-
professors.html)

